# MSI Laptop schaltet sich aus...



## Ismek (6. Juni 2015)

Hallo!

Zuerst will ich alle begrüßen .
 Ich habe folgendes Problem mit meinem MSI Laptop GT 680R . Der ist ca 3 Jahre alt und seit 1 Woche schaltet er sich einfach aus und versucht wieder zu starten was auch nicht so klappt erst nach paar versuchen schafft er hochzufahren. Das passiert bis jetzt nur beim Spielen . Ich habe vermutet das es an der Temperatur liegt aber der Lüfter läuft, ich habe sogar innen alles von Staub gereinigt und mein Laptop steht auf einer extra Unterlage mit Lüfter. Mit HW Monitor habe ich Temperatur beobachtet aber höher als 90 Grad war es nicht ( GPU und CPU ) . Ich weiß natürlich nicht wie hoch diese Temperatur beim ausschalten ist. 
 Manchmal kann ich 4 Std lang spielen und es passiert nichts und manchmal passiert es nach 15 Min Spielzeit.
 Wie kann ich feststellen, warum mein Laptop sich ausschaltet? 
 Ich würde mich sehr freuen wenn mir da jemand irgendwie helfen könnte.
 Gruß an alle!


----------



## paddypitt87 (6. Juni 2015)

Ich hatte schon ähnliche Erfahrungen gemacht. Damals mit dem ASUS G51 z.B. Das ist auch damals während des spielen einfach ausgegangen. Meiner Meinung nach lag das definitiv an der Temperatur der Grafikkarte. Hatte dann testweise VSync aktiviert. Dadurch gingen die Temperaturen natürlich nicht so hoch und das Problem trat deutlich seltener bis gar nicht mehr auf (vor allem eben in Powerarmen Spielen wie CSS). Komischerweise wurde das Problem aber wider schlimmer als ich das Notebook z.B. an einen externen Monitor angeschlossen hatte. Da ging er dann trotzdem wieder häufiger aus. Ich halte inzwischen von überzüchteten Gaming Notebooks schon lange nix mehr. In der Mittelkalsse mögen die Dinger ja noch was taugen aber High End hat in einem Notebook nix verloren. Die Erfahrungen hatten sich bei mir immer wieder negativ bestätigt  (Durch Kollegen, Bruder und Bekannten)


----------



## DKK007 (6. Juni 2015)

Lass dir mal die Temperatur über Afterburner ingame anzeigen. Könnte durchaus sein, das das Gerät überhitzt.


----------



## Ismek (6. Juni 2015)

Hi!

Vielen dank für so schnelle Antworten 
Mit VSync aktivieren/deaktivieren  ist keine Lösung denn es hat 3 Jahre lang auch so funktioniert und es soll auch weiter so gehen.
Ich habe MSI Afterburner  installiert ( sehr gutes Programm ) und so wie es aussieht liegt es nicht an Temperatur   Laptop hat sich wieder ausgeschaltet und zwar genau als ich Pause machte . GPU Temp. an dem Zeitpunkt lag bei 45 Grad, CPU 47 Grad.  Max Temp bei Spielen war 77 Grad.  
So, was kann ich jetzt tun?  Kann es sein dass irgendwas plötzlich stehen bleibt? Zb  Festplatte? Wie kann man jetzt feststellen woran es liegt?


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

Du kannst ja mal eine Neuinstallation versuchen. Eventuell hilft es auch das Powertarget der GPU auf 80% zu setzen. Dann zieht die Karte weniger Strom und bleibt kühler.


----------



## Ismek (9. Juni 2015)

Hi!
Ich habe schon alles neu installiert aber es hat nichts gebracht  An der Temperatur kann es auch nicht liegen weil laut MSI Afterburner sind die Temperaturen von GPU und CPU ok 65 bis 75 Grad. Das letzte was geschrieben wird sieht so aus

00, 09-06-2015 19:38:59, Hardware monitoring log v1.4 
01, 09-06-2015 19:38:59, GeForce GTX 460M
02, 09-06-2015 19:38:59, GPU temperature     ,GPU usage           ,FB usage            ,VID usage           ,BUS usage           ,Core clock          ,Shader clock        ,Memory clock        ,Memory usage        ,Utilization limit   ,CPU1 temperature    ,CPU2 temperature    ,CPU3 temperature    ,CPU4 temperature    ,CPU5 temperature    ,CPU6 temperature    ,CPU7 temperature    ,CPU8 temperature    ,CPU1 usage          ,CPU2 usage          ,CPU3 usage          ,CPU4 usage          ,CPU5 usage          ,CPU6 usage          ,CPU7 usage          ,CPU8 usage          ,RAM usage           ,Pagefile usage      

80, 09-06-2015 19:58:17, 64.000              ,90.000              ,34.000              ,0.000               ,4.000               ,675.000             ,1350.000            ,1247.400            ,272.707             ,1.000               ,61.000              ,61.000              ,64.000              ,64.000              ,63.000              ,63.000              ,57.000              ,57.000              ,15.570              ,9.075               ,24.662              ,15.570              ,32.456              ,5.178               ,33.755              ,0.000               ,3754.000            ,4349.000            
80, 09-06-2015 19:58:17, 64.000              ,1.000               ,1.000               ,0.000               ,0.000               ,675.000             ,1350.000            ,1247.400            ,272.707             ,1.000               ,60.000              ,60.000              ,62.000              ,62.000              ,58.000              ,58.000              ,58.000              ,58.000              ,46.744              ,9.075               ,20.766              ,0.000               ,31.157              ,0.000               ,25.961              ,0.000               ,3747.000            ,4339.000

Das sind die letzten 2 Zeilen was geschrieben wurden.  Wie gesagt Laptop schaltet sich plötzlich ganz aus und startet hoch. Beim hochfahren hat der auch oft Probleme sobald Windows starten will schaltet sich wieder aus bis irgendwann es klappt. Komisch ist das es bis jetzt nur bei spielen passiert . Manchmal läuft das Spiel 3 STD und ist ok manchmal nach 10 min passiert es. Keine Ahnung was ich  jetzt noch machen soll.


----------



## DKK007 (9. Juni 2015)

Kann natürlich auch ein Defekt sein. Entweder die Grafikkarte oder etwas mit der Stromversorgung. Hast du es mal mit/ohne Akku bzw. mit/ohne Netzteil versucht?


----------



## Bioschnitzel (10. Juni 2015)

Vllt bekommst du sogar Bluescreens, leider ist Windows standardmäßig so eingestellt das er sofort neustartet, ohne das du ihn siehst. 

Mache mal rechtsklick auf Computer --> Eigenschaften --> Erweiterte Systemeinstellungen --> Erweitert --> "Starten und Wiederherstellen" auf Einstellungen --> Haken entfernen bei "Automatischen Neustart durchführen" 


Ansonsten überprüfe mit HD-Tune deine Smartwerte der Festplatte, mit Memtest dein RAM und  mit Furmark deine Grafikkarte. 
Behalte bei Furmark aber deine Temperatur im Auge.


----------

